# Bent truss rod fix



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 29, 2022)

I bought this tool not long ago and used it to straighten a truss rod. Went slow near the end to prevent bending the other way. Check it out.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 30, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I bought this tool not long ago and used it to straighten a truss rod. Went slow near the end to prevent bending the other way. Check it out.
> 
> View attachment 1704018
> 
> ...



Can that be used to fix bent seat and chain stays? It looks like it is strong enough to do so.


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 30, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Can that be used to fix bent seat and chain stays? It looks like it is strong enough to do so.



The tool is actually a Park SS-1 stay straightening tool for that exact purpose.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 30, 2022)

Advertised as rear frame tube straightener


----------

